# Steven Seagal and Jesse Emkamp



## Mider (May 1, 2022)

how did you guys feel about Seagal Sensei’s technique


----------



## Judo boi (May 1, 2022)

I would give him more credit if he applied his techniques to a resisting opponent, but sure they look ok on paper


----------



## drop bear (May 1, 2022)

Judo boi said:


> I would give him more credit if he applied his techniques to a resisting opponent, but sure they look ok on paper



He got in trouble for doing that.


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/arts-and-entertainment/wp/2018/03/20/steven-seagal-accused-of-raping-an-18-year-old-adding-to-decades-of-claims-against-the-actor/
		



Otherwise surprise surprise. Another successful big Aikido guy.

Look. I have tried standing wrist locks on uncooperative people a lot. And the method Segal uses doesn't ever seem to work very well.

There is just too much that can go wrong. And you are relying too much on that snap of a technique. And a fight is so fast and so risky that I don’t feel it is a reliable approach.

Bear in mind if you don't grab their arm in these sequences. They can punch you in the face and you basically can't stop them.

And so it either straight up doesn't work or it hurts people or it does both.

And there are much easier ways to hurt people if that is your jam.

What I did find worked is shutting down their options. Breaking their structure and hitting the lock from a safe position using a methodical approach.


Here is an exampleof Aikido performed live.


----------



## drop bear (May 1, 2022)

As far as atemi goes. Yes you can punch them and secure a wrist. But they are also punching you at this point. This is quite possibly why you are fighting them in the first place. 

It isn’t some sort of get out of jail free card. It is an exchange where the better puncher will have advantage. Atemi doesn't just allow for wrist locks. It very effectively allows for more Atemi.

So now you go from this high percentage technique. (Punching dudes) to this low percentage(grabbing wrists) vs theor high percentage(punching you back) to this other high percentage(more punching) and they can spend a lot less time developing that to be effective than it takes to catch a wrist out of thin air.


----------



## Damien (May 1, 2022)

My "favourite" part of those videos was the constant references to severing the spinal column. I mean do his hands have razor sharp blades welded to them?!


----------



## drop bear (May 1, 2022)

Damien said:


> My "favourite" part of those videos was the constant references to severing the spinal column. I mean do his hands have razor sharp blades welded to them?!



I liked where he was still salty with gene lebel


----------



## Judo boi (May 2, 2022)

Haha yes, he will never live that one down 
I heard he was also ducking a confrontation with Van Damme back in the day


----------



## Unkogami (May 2, 2022)

Seagal is (literally) a big, fat fraud and a vile human being.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 2, 2022)

I once had opportunity to meet a man who was Seagal’s teaching partner in Japan.  Based on the quality of that man, I have to believe Seagal’s aikido at least was very good in the past.  I have no idea if he still maintains his training or skills at a high level today.  He has also made some questionable moves in his life, but I guess that isn’t for me to judge, beyond my own opinion.  I found the video interesting.


----------



## Steve (May 2, 2022)

Unkogami said:


> Seagal is (literally) a big, fat fraud and a vile human being.


Big, sure.  Clearly fat.  Vile human being?  Well, I've heard about some pretty vile stuff, so maybe.   

But I'm curious about this fraud thing... what makes you say that?  His Aikido looks like pretty much all aikido.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 2, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> I once had opportunity to meet a man who was Seagal’s teaching partner in Japan.  Based on the quality of that man, I have to believe Seagal’s aikido at least was very good in the past.  I have no idea if he still maintains his training or skills at a high level today.  He has also made some questionable moves in his life, but I guess that isn’t for me to judge, beyond my own opinion.  I found the video interesting.


From what I've seen, his technical skill looks solid. And the little bit of actual teaching I've seen on Youtube also looked pretty good.


----------



## Mider (May 2, 2022)

Judo boi said:


> I would give him more credit if he applied his techniques to a resisting opponent, but sure they look ok on paper


great, thanks for your comment.


----------



## hoshin1600 (May 2, 2022)

I won't watch anything with Seagal in it. He was in part the reason I started training in Aikido back in the day. But then I learned more about him. My instructor was one of his first teachers in California. And yes he is a vile person and pathological liar.
That being said, back in the day, his technique while distinctly his interpretation was very good. But its easier to toss around 5ft,5 japanese guys when you like head and shoulders taller.


----------



## brian k (May 3, 2022)

Mider said:


> how did you guys feel about Seagal Sensei’s technique


     In regards to Sensei Steven Seagal's technique, (the question asked) I thought he showed good, crisp, clean and accurate technique.  In other words, he looked great executing the techniques on his willing partners.  
     Hat's off to Jesse Enkamp for bringing different styles of martial arts to us.  Hat's off to Sensei Seagal for showing the world a different style of martial art on screen.  
     I find it difficult to bash Sensei Seagal...I have to wonder if those that bash him are in some way envious of him.  After all, he probably has more money than those of us posting here.  He taught Aikido in Japan where the art originated...and he's a gaijin!  Who of us here can say we've done that?  He was a successful action movie star.  There is more than one successful MMA fighter that has thanked Sensei Seagal for his input in their training.  And remember this, an accusation is just that, an accusation...just because someone accuses another of something doesn't make it the iron clad truth.  
     Perhaps if more of us would stick to the task at hand...that being answering the question "_how did you guys feel about Seagal Sensei’s technique?"  _We'd all be a better person. Rather than attacking Steven's character, shaming his body & calling him names, Complete the task; answer _the _question.


----------



## jayoliver00 (May 3, 2022)

brian k said:


> In regards to Sensei Steven Seagal's technique, (the question asked) I thought he showed good, crisp, clean and accurate technique.  In other words, he looked great executing the techniques on his willing partners.
> Hat's off to Jesse Enkamp for bringing different styles of martial arts to us.  Hat's off to Sensei Seagal for showing the world a different style of martial art on screen.
> I find it difficult to bash Sensei Seagal...I have to wonder if those that bash him are in some way envious of him.  After all, he probably has more money than those of us posting here.  He taught Aikido in Japan where the art originated...and he's a gaijin!  Who of us here can say we've done that?  He was a successful action movie star.  There is more than one successful MMA fighter that has thanked Sensei Seagal for his input in their training.  And remember this, an accusation is just that, an accusation...just because someone accuses another of something doesn't make it the iron clad truth.
> Perhaps if more of us would stick to the task at hand...that being answering the question "_how did you guys feel about Seagal Sensei’s technique?"  _We'd all be a better person. Rather than attacking Steven's character, shaming his body & calling him names, Complete the task; answer _the _question.



Well he did a lot of that to himself by talking a ton of poop to lots of other actors & martial artists, including bullying and beating the little, untrained ones. .

He also made a bunch of crazy claims about himself, in the way of McDojoist Supreme Masters, etc.

On top of that, he abandoned his wife & adolescence son in Japan & married Kelly LeBrock after he got famous in "Hard to Kill", then beat the hell out of LeBrock. 

Plus a ton of other sexual assault allegations, including that from Jenny McCarthy of MTV who was auditioning for, IIRC, "Under Siege".

Sure, his techs are legit for Aikido. He's also a gigantic guy (who runs funny), so I'm sure he can beat up untrained or lowly trained people. I'm sure he can also teach some good stuff to UFC fighters, etc.  I'm just not buying that Anderson Silva nor Lyoto Machida, both didn't know the front kick to the face...taught that way.


----------



## Steve (May 3, 2022)

brian k said:


> In regards to Sensei Steven Seagal's technique, (the question asked) I thought he showed good, crisp, clean and accurate technique.  In other words, he looked great executing the techniques on his willing partners.
> Hat's off to Jesse Enkamp for bringing different styles of martial arts to us.  Hat's off to Sensei Seagal for showing the world a different style of martial art on screen.
> I find it difficult to bash Sensei Seagal...I have to wonder if those that bash him are in some way envious of him.  After all, he probably has more money than those of us posting here.  He taught Aikido in Japan where the art originated...and he's a gaijin!  Who of us here can say we've done that?  He was a successful action movie star.  There is more than one successful MMA fighter that has thanked Sensei Seagal for his input in their training.  And remember this, an accusation is just that, an accusation...just because someone accuses another of something doesn't make it the iron clad truth.
> Perhaps if more of us would stick to the task at hand...that being answering the question "_how did you guys feel about Seagal Sensei’s technique?"  _We'd all be a better person. Rather than attacking Steven's character, shaming his body & calling him names, Complete the task; answer _the _question.


I don’t think he’s actually all that rich.  I mean, above the median but not as rich as you might think.


----------



## drop bear (May 3, 2022)

brian k said:


> In regards to Sensei Steven Seagal's technique, (the question asked) I thought he showed good, crisp, clean and accurate technique.  In other words, he looked great executing the techniques on his willing partners.
> Hat's off to Jesse Enkamp for bringing different styles of martial arts to us.  Hat's off to Sensei Seagal for showing the world a different style of martial art on screen.
> I find it difficult to bash Sensei Seagal...I have to wonder if those that bash him are in some way envious of him.  After all, he probably has more money than those of us posting here.  He taught Aikido in Japan where the art originated...and he's a gaijin!  Who of us here can say we've done that?  He was a successful action movie star.  There is more than one successful MMA fighter that has thanked Sensei Seagal for his input in their training.  And remember this, an accusation is just that, an accusation...just because someone accuses another of something doesn't make it the iron clad truth.
> Perhaps if more of us would stick to the task at hand...that being answering the question "_how did you guys feel about Seagal Sensei’s technique?"  _We'd all be a better person. Rather than attacking Steven's character, shaming his body & calling him names, Complete the task; answer _the _question.



I know right. You sexually assault a bunch of women and that's all people remember you for.


----------



## drop bear (May 3, 2022)

As far as technique goes. DK Yoo. Looked good untill he had to put it in to practice.

Jessie Encamp on the other hand. Not too bad.


----------



## chiquest (May 3, 2022)

Judo boi said:


> I would give him more credit if he applied his techniques to a resisting opponent, but sure they look ok on paper


Not to mention the fact that he had to take breaks in the middle of the recordings. An attacker would just have to move around out of reach for a while to tire him out.


----------



## chiquest (May 3, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> Well he did a lot of that to himself by talking a ton of poop to lots of other actors & martial artists, including bullying and beating the little, untrained ones. .
> 
> He also made a bunch of crazy claims about himself, in the way of McDojoist Supreme Masters, etc.
> 
> ...


I respect Jesse Enkamp much more than Steven Seagal. The "training sessions" with Anderson Silva and Lyoto Machida might have been nothing more than publicity opportunities for Steven Seagal. It's a shame, really. He had the world in his hands after his early movies.


----------



## jayoliver00 (May 3, 2022)

chiquest said:


> I respect Jesse Enkamp much more than Steven Seagal. The "training sessions" with Anderson Silva and Lyoto Machida might have been nothing more than publicity opportunities for Steven Seagal. It's a shame, really. He had the world in his hands after his early movies.



Personally, I think that Silva & Machida were just starstruck and they're hoping for a possible movie/acting career after their bodies failed them after all of that abuse. I mean, I can say crap about Seagal online but if I saw him in person, I'd be starstruck too and will beg for a picture.  

His first 3 movies were really good. It gave a new perspective into the MA Action Movies; before that it was usually all Kung-Fu or Karate. I still enjoy his 1st movie.

One from a couple of the known Mob Bosses or Hitman (on Youtube)  said that he's beholden to the Mob....as in, he made some deal w/them to save his life (from something) = keep pumping out crappy movies for them. That's why it doesn't even look like he cared about any of them, at 1-3 per year, for the past 15+ years straight!  

Then I bet there's a bunch of "MeToo" situations that he's avoiding possible criminal prosecution from, by immigrating to Russia.


----------



## Steve (May 3, 2022)

drop bear said:


> As far as technique goes. DK Yoo. Looked good untill he had to put it in to practice.
> 
> Jessie Encamp on the other hand. Not too bad.


Cool video.  I like the line about sparring.  “This is not fighting, but training for fighting.”


----------



## Mider (May 3, 2022)

drop bear said:


> I liked where he was still salty with gene lebel


To be fair that story about peeing himself is nonsense


----------



## Mider (May 3, 2022)

brian k said:


> In regards to Sensei Steven Seagal's technique, (the question asked) I thought he showed good, crisp, clean and accurate technique.  In other words, he looked great executing the techniques on his willing partners.
> Hat's off to Jesse Enkamp for bringing different styles of martial arts to us.  Hat's off to Sensei Seagal for showing the world a different style of martial art on screen.
> I find it difficult to bash Sensei Seagal...I have to wonder if those that bash him are in some way envious of him.  After all, he probably has more money than those of us posting here.  He taught Aikido in Japan where the art originated...and he's a gaijin!  Who of us here can say we've done that?  He was a successful action movie star.  There is more than one successful MMA fighter that has thanked Sensei Seagal for his input in their training.  And remember this, an accusation is just that, an accusation...just because someone accuses another of something doesn't make it the iron clad truth.
> Perhaps if more of us would stick to the task at hand...that being answering the question "_how did you guys feel about Seagal Sensei’s technique?"  _We'd all be a better person. Rather than attacking Steven's character, shaming his body & calling him names, Complete the task; answer _the _question.


To be fair most demos are not with resisting opponents


----------



## MrBigglesworth (May 3, 2022)

drop bear said:


> What I did find worked is shutting down their options. *Breaking their structure and hitting the lock from a safe position using a methodical approach.*



I think you nailed it right here.
They train repetitively to improve their techniques, but kind of expect to naturally get better at the opportunity part as time goes by, by honing their timing to such a degree that they can catch the opponent in the slightest imbalance as they close distance.
This in spite of not training it: they only learn to attack in ways that provide complete surrender/compliance and ample time/freedom to do the technique. Uke offers minimal resistance and only concerns themself on reacting to the technique in order to avoid injury.
There's no training in breaking down structure to overcome resistance and increase their window of opportunity or create new opportunities.


----------



## Judo boi (May 4, 2022)

I heard it was not pee lol


----------



## Mider (May 4, 2022)

Judo boi said:


> I heard it was not pee lol


It was still just a story


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 4, 2022)

Mider said:


> To be fair that story about peeing himself is nonsense


I have no personal knowledge of this particular story. However, it's is absolutely true that people who are knocked or choked out do sometimes pee themselves. Happens even more often when they get hit with a tazer.


----------



## Buka (May 4, 2022)

Steven Seagal. A man Will Rogers never met.


----------



## Mider (May 4, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> I have no personal knowledge of this particular story. However, it's is absolutely true that people who are knocked or choked out do sometimes pee themselves. Happens even more often when they get hit with a tazer.


I’m sure I’m just saying the story about Gene Lebell choking out Seagal on the set of his own film is nonsense


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 4, 2022)

Mider said:


> I’m sure I’m just saying the story about Gene Lebell choking out Seagal on the set of his own film is nonsense


That I don't know anything about. But...
One of our ER Techs tells me that I am responsible for his first golden shower.
First, I don't even want to know why he specifies it was his first.
Drunk guy. Cute young nurse didn't want to be in the room while he peed, because drunk and poor behavioral choices. But can't let him fall on his face either. So I stayed in the room. He peed, then went off. Nobody in there. Door closed. So I encouraged him to take a short nap and then hit the alarm. He's laying across the gurney. People come in. I ask for help getting him on the cart and getting him restrained before he wakes up. Tech leans down to grab his ankles...


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (May 4, 2022)

Mider said:


> I’m sure I’m just saying the story about Gene Lebell choking out Seagal on the set of his own film is nonsense


A lot of people would be proud to say they had the opportunity to get choked out by Gene Lebell.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (May 4, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> That I don't know anything about. But...
> One of our ER Techs tells me that I am responsible for his first golden shower.
> First, I don't even want to know why he specifies it was his first.
> Drunk guy. Cute young nurse didn't want to be in the room while he peed, because drunk and poor behavioral choices. But can't let him fall on his face either. So I stayed in the room. He peed, then went off. Nobody in there. Door closed. So I encouraged him to take a short nap and then hit the alarm. He's laying across the gurney. People come in. I ask for help getting him on the cart and getting him restrained before he wakes up. Tech leans down to grab his ankles...


Thats a day wrecker for sure. I don’t see how that is your fault, location, location, location. It’s why I never take feet on transfer from OR tables, I’m not fond of a code brown.


----------



## drop bear (May 5, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> A lot of people would be proud to say they had the opportunity to get choked out by Gene Lebell.



You get a patch for it.


----------



## Cynik75 (May 5, 2022)

Rokas about Steven S. and Jesse E:









And if somebody do not know Rokas and Jesse have fought a few day ago in MMA (links on their channels)


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 5, 2022)

Cynik75 said:


> Rokas about Steven S. and Jesse E:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't have time to finish watching the first (and haven't gotten to the second), but so far Rokas is doing a pretty good job breaking this down. As always, the most important comment is that it needs some pressure testing. Even sparring against opponents within your own school who have their own intentions goes a long way.

And his comment about the individual techniques (they are effective in the situation they are practiced in, but how the heck do you get to that position) is spot-on. And again, something that is brought to the fore in pressure testing of any kind.


----------



## Judo boi (May 5, 2022)

A story, yeah, I guess we will never know if it's a true story or not
But a lot of stories have a basis of fact in them, apparently there were numerous witnesses and it would be a strange thing to lie about
Edit- This was in response to Miders last post forgot to quote sozz


----------



## Mider (May 5, 2022)

Judo boi said:


> A story, yeah, I guess we will never know if it's a true story or not
> But a lot of stories have a basis of fact in them, apparently there were numerous witnesses and it would be a strange thing to lie about
> Edit- This was in response to Miders last post forgot to quote sozz


It is based on a true story but it’s become greatly exaggerated


----------



## Steve (May 5, 2022)

Mider said:


> It is based on a true story but it’s become greatly exaggerated








						Gene Lebell v. Steven Seagal (witness story of the incident)
					

For those who have been around awhile have probably heard about the Steven Seagal and Gene Lebell incident.  Here is an interview with one of the actual witnesses who was there on what really happened.  For those who don't know, the story has been floating around that Gene Lebell choked out...



					www.martialtalk.com


----------



## Mider (May 7, 2022)

this is another one of Seagal students


----------



## Judo boi (May 8, 2022)

Mider said:


> this is another one of Seagal students


Interesting but no relevance to the topic at hand


----------



## Oily Dragon (May 8, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> One from a couple of the known Mob Bosses or Hitman (on Youtube)  said that he's beholden to the Mob....as in, he made some deal w/them to save his life (from something) = keep pumping out crappy movies for them. That's why it doesn't even look like he cared about any of them, at 1-3 per year, for the past 15+ years straight!
> 
> Then I bet there's a bunch of "MeToo" situations that he's avoiding possible criminal prosecution from, by immigrating to Russia.


Seagal was shaken down and extorted by Gambino family capo Anthony Ciccone, and his associates Primo Cassarino, Vincent Basso, and Julius Nasso, Seagals close friend and ex business partner.

The mafia dudes are on FBI tape joking about it. It led in part to their RICO indictments, This is all official court record, and Seagal testified against them openly.  He tried to get another major crime family (the Genovese) to help him out, and asked for a pardon for Julius in 2013.

That's the real reason he's been in Russia all this time.  Its the Witness Protection Program for celebrities who can't hide their faces.  Edward Snowden pulled the same trick.


----------



## Mider (May 8, 2022)

Judo boi said:


> Interesting but no relevance to the topic at hand


He’s a student of Seagal...


----------



## Yanli (May 10, 2022)

drop bear said:


> He got in trouble for doing that.
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/arts-and-entertainment/wp/2018/03/20/steven-seagal-accused-of-raping-an-18-year-old-adding-to-decades-of-claims-against-the-actor/
> ...


  You are completely correct that with Aikido, you need to have snap movements, but, it does work. With any MA you need snap movements, that's what you need to train at. With Joe Shmoe, you do not to be as quick, but with a fellow MA you need to be really quick.


----------



## jayoliver00 (May 11, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> Seagal was shaken down and extorted by Gambino family capo Anthony Ciccone, and his associates Primo Cassarino, Vincent Basso, and Julius Nasso, Seagals close friend and ex business partner.
> 
> The mafia dudes are on FBI tape joking about it. It led in part to their RICO indictments, This is all official court record, and Seagal testified against them openly.  He tried to get another major crime family (the Genovese) to help him out, and asked for a pardon for Julius in 2013.
> 
> That's the real reason he's been in Russia all this time.  Its the Witness Protection Program for celebrities who can't hide their faces.  Edward Snowden pulled the same trick.



that sounds pretty good.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 11, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> Seagal was shaken down and extorted by Gambino family capo Anthony Ciccone, and his associates Primo Cassarino, Vincent Basso, and Julius Nasso, Seagals close friend and ex business partner.
> 
> The mafia dudes are on FBI tape joking about it. It led in part to their RICO indictments, This is all official court record, and Seagal testified against them openly.  He tried to get another major crime family (the Genovese) to help him out, and asked for a pardon for Julius in 2013.
> 
> That's the real reason he's been in Russia all this time.  Its the Witness Protection Program for celebrities who can't hide their faces.  Edward Snowden pulled the same trick.


I think I saw that movie...


----------



## J. Pickard (May 13, 2022)

It really seems like Jessie is just looking for "gold nuggets" wherever he can find them and I'm sure there was one or two he got from talking with Seagal, but if you see a bar of gold sitting on top of a pile of trash are you going to just take the gold or the whole pile of trash?


----------



## Tez3 (May 19, 2022)

J. Pickard said:


> It really seems like Jessie is just looking for "gold nuggets" wherever he can find them and I'm sure there was one or two he got from talking with Seagal, but if you see a bar of gold sitting on top of a pile of trash are you going to just take the gold or the whole pile of trash?


Well, as they say in Yorkshire "where there's muck there's money"😄


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 19, 2022)

J. Pickard said:


> It really seems like Jessie is just looking for "gold nuggets" wherever he can find them and I'm sure there was one or two he got from talking with Seagal, but if you see a bar of gold sitting on top of a pile of trash are you going to just take the gold or the whole pile of trash?


Probably the whole pile. Because if there's a bar of gold on top, what else might be buried in it?


----------



## J. Pickard (May 19, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> Probably the whole pile. Because if there's a bar of gold on top, what else might be buried in it?


Why would you take the whole pile with you instead of just sorting for the gold and leaving the trash?


----------



## Tez3 (May 20, 2022)

J. Pickard said:


> Why would you take the whole pile with you instead of just sorting for the gold and leaving the trash?


One man's trash is another's treasure, everything has a price.


----------



## Steve (May 20, 2022)

Tez3 said:


> One man's trash is another's treasure, everything has a price.


As my brother used to say, one man's gauche is a another man's Gucci.   Reminds me of this song:  

Well, can't you hear me selling rag and bone?
Bring out your junk and we'll give it a home
A broken trumpet or a telephone
A-come on, a-come on, a-come on
Come on and give it to me, yeah


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 20, 2022)

J. Pickard said:


> Why would you take the whole pile with you instead of just sorting for the gold and leaving the trash?


Depends on if I have time to do that right now.


----------



## drop bear (May 20, 2022)

J. Pickard said:


> Why would you take the whole pile with you instead of just sorting for the gold and leaving the trash?



In theory there might be a whole foundational thing you might be missing. But it depends how much trash there is.

So say you took dance classes to improve your boxing. It would probably be easier just to do the whole class rather than figure out which bit helps your footwork. 

But then I wouldn't put myself through training with Steven segal for that one nugget of martial truth I would find.


----------



## J. Pickard (May 20, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> Depends on if I have time to do that right now.


fair enough.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Jun 4, 2022)

chiquest said:


> I respect Jesse Enkamp much more than Steven Seagal. The "training sessions" with Anderson Silva and Lyoto Machida might have been nothing more than publicity opportunities for Steven Seagal. It's a shame, really. He had the world in his hands after his early movies.



Why would it only be for publicity opportunities only? 

Seagal is still, a real, high level Aikido teacher. Whether or not he taught them anything effective, it was still his best effort. 

And Jesse Enkamp is not very good. Here's an excellent breakdown by a guy that I don't particularly like, but he's right.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Jun 4, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> Why would it only be for publicity opportunities only?
> 
> Seagal is still, a real, high level Aikido teacher. Whether or not he taught them anything effective, it was still his best effort.
> 
> And Jesse Enkamp is not very good. Here's an excellent breakdown by a guy that I don't particularly like, but he's right.


I thought the commentary on Jesse's karate "match" was accurate, IF it was a full contact match.  Clearly, it wasn't.  It was a friendly, point-type, light sparring practice session.  Neither fighter drove in or applied much power, much less tried to cause any damage to the other, obviously by design.  Still, I would have liked to have seen more close-in hand techniques.  I've seen a couple of video clips of his tournament sparring which showed significantly more aggressiveness.   I think this is a case of apples and oranges and so the "Wolfman's" critique was unfair.  He definitely had his won agenda


----------



## drop bear (Jun 5, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> Why would it only be for publicity opportunities only?
> 
> Seagal is still, a real, high level Aikido teacher. Whether or not he taught them anything effective, it was still his best effort.
> 
> And Jesse Enkamp is not very good. Here's an excellent breakdown by a guy that I don't particularly like, but he's right.



Yeah. I don't think so.

I think Jessie did like 3 months prep for that fight. So basic fight camp. His brother, who is a legit MMA fighter was his coach and corner. So he didn't lack for good mentorship.

Oliver encamp is legit.





						Oliver Enkamp MMA Stats, Pictures, News, Videos, Biography - Sherdog.com
					

Oliver Enkamp breaking news and and highlights for Bellator 291 fight vs. Luca Poclit, with official Sherdog mixed martial arts stats, photos, videos, and more for the Welterweight fighter from Sweden.




					www.sherdog.com
				



Fights on Belator.

Dan the wolfman fights on ultimate wrestling Minnesota. 





						Dan
					

The industry pioneer in UFC, Bellator and all things MMA (aka Ultimate Fighting). MMA news, interviews, pictures, videos and more since 1997.




					www.sherdog.com
				






The issue Dan the wolfman has is he is trying to make Jessie fight like Dan. And that would have ended up tragically worse.

Staying on the outside. Using foot work to fire off the techniques karate is good at is precisely what Jessie should have been trying to do.

Now if he is not as good at pulling that off as the other guy was at shutting it down. Then that is just fights. Sometimes you are not as good as the other guy.

So for example. Here is Cooper Royal. Also a karate guy. Who is using a similar idea. Just is slicker at executing it.






And this is his 2nd fight. So sort of comparable cage experience.

A title fight.





And is literally having the same sort of issues Jessie Encamp did against that same sort of smother grapple style fighter.

]


----------



## Cynik75 (Jun 5, 2022)

Jesse Enkamp's fight from his point of view:


----------



## BigDon (Jun 5, 2022)

Mider said:


> how did you guys feel about Seagal Sensei’s technique


Should stick to his Aikido all his other stuff is just ******** 🙄


----------



## BigDon (Jun 5, 2022)

chiquest said:


> I respect Jesse Enkamp much more than Steven Seagal. The "training sessions" with Anderson Silva and Lyoto Machida might have been nothing more than publicity opportunities for Steven Seagal. It's a shame, really. He had the world in his hands after his early movies.


Apparently borrowed money from bad people & they owned a piece of him. Very silly man.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Jun 5, 2022)

BigDon said:


> Apparently borrowed money from bad people & they owned a piece of him. Very silly man.


He didn't owe anyone money.  The man was rich and famous.

It was a shakedown, see my previous post.  That's when the Mob figures you might be good wool for their earners, and then they fleece you.  In Seagals case, they wanted some of that big time Hollywood cash that can only be found in the movies.

Honestly the only reason he's still alive is he's a celebrity, and the Italian Mafia can't reach him for fear of Putin, who would nerve poison entire bloodlines  if the Italian families started a war with Moscow. 

Turf means a lot to the Russians, as you can see lately.  And Putin is a judo guy, I'm sure he and Seagal have had some fun chats.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Jun 16, 2022)

drop bear said:


> Yeah. I don't think so.
> 
> I think Jessie did like 3 months prep for that fight. So basic fight camp. His brother, who is a legit MMA fighter was his coach and corner. So he didn't lack for good mentorship.
> 
> ...




In terms of Wolfman, I think that he's trying to make it into Youtube for that $$$$$$; by berating other well known MA Youtubers like Hard2Hit, the Aikido Defector, etc. and now Encamp. He's one of those gurus that's been selling stuff like training DVD's, seminars, etc. for decades.  Nothing wrong with that.

Those Youtubers that he targeted, would probably get demolished by him; due to his size & strength. He wasn't awesome as Pro MMA fighter, but he's still up there vs. non fighters that are smaller.

Encamp's younger brother is definitely legit as a fighter; I've watched him on Bellator so you have no argument against that from me. I just found that Wolfman's breakdown of Jesse Encamp's sparring was pretty spot on b/c it was mostly tap to light contact.  Someone used to sparring & fighting, shouldn't get that flustered like that with being tapped often to the face. I spar with my children like this, and I spar to win but of course, not to hurt them (just emotionally).... and the higher belts are so used to my taps to their face that they just take it, stay in and proceed to try to knock my head off.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Jun 16, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> He didn't owe anyone money.  The man was rich and famous.
> 
> It was a shakedown, see my previous post.  That's when the Mob figures you might be good wool for their earners, and then they fleece you.  In Seagals case, they wanted some of that big time Hollywood cash that can only be found in the movies.
> 
> ...



Why is Seagal still making 1 or even 2, of them crappy movies per year then?

Doesn't seem like he even cares nor are trying, but just cranks them out. Who's funding this poop and why, etc?


----------



## MetalBoar (Jun 16, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> Why is Seagal still making 1 or even 2, of them crappy movies per year then?
> 
> Doesn't seem like he even cares nor are trying, but just cranks them out. Who's funding this poop and why, etc?


The Geezer Teaser: 









						The King of the Geezer Teasers
					

Inside Randall Emmett’s direct-to-video empire, where many of Hollywood’s most bankable stars have found lucrative early retirement.




					www.vulture.com
				












						What Is a Geezer Teaser? And Why Do They Make Money?
					

Old actors are cashing in on a few days' work...




					nofilmschool.com


----------



## Hanzou (Oct 10, 2022)

I don't know which one is more obnoxious; Jesse Emkamp, or Segal. That said, Segal knows Aikido, and the techniques looked crisp and solid. I'd just like to see them being used to that level of effectiveness against bigger/stronger opponents.

Also that hairpiece is hilarious. Dude looks like the Kool-aid man.  If I even end up looking like that, my wife has permission to drag me out back and shoot me.


----------



## tkdroamer (Oct 11, 2022)

jayoliver00 said:


> Why is Seagal still making 1 or even 2, of them crappy movies per year then?
> 
> Doesn't seem like he even cares nor are trying, but just cranks them out. Who's funding this poop and why, etc?


He must be getting paid. Can you blame him?


----------



## tkdroamer (Oct 11, 2022)

Hanzou said:


> I don't know which one is more obnoxious; Jesse Emkamp, or Segal. That said, Segal knows Aikido, and the techniques looked crisp and solid. I'd just like to see them being used to that level of effectiveness against bigger/stronger opponents.
> 
> Also that hairpiece is hilarious. Dude looks like the Kool-aid man.  If I even end up looking like that, my wife has permission to drag me out back and shoot me.


Emkamp is a twitter/youtube 'doll'. At least Segal has some depth.


----------



## tkdroamer (Oct 11, 2022)

MetalBoar said:


> The Geezer Teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did notice Segal was not included in any of The Expendables movies. Virtually every other older action hero was.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 11, 2022)

Hanzou said:


> I don't know which one is more obnoxious; Jesse Emkamp, or Segal. That said, Segal knows Aikido, and the techniques looked crisp and solid. I'd just like to see them being used to that level of effectiveness against bigger/stronger opponents.
> 
> Also that hairpiece is hilarious. Dude looks like the Kool-aid man.  If I even end up looking like that, my wife has permission to drag me out back and shoot me.


Steven seagal started out good and & i liked his first couple of movies but now he´s just a joke figure.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 11, 2022)




----------

